# A big blowie...



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well here in Sth Australia I could use 17.5 cans of fly spray in 5 seconds and the lil bastards will still marinate themselves on my delicious scotch steaks... so forget fly swatters, forget mortein and other sprays... I use Theraband gold...


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i use elastic too


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

TBG...faster than a fly


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

tubeman said:


> TBG...faster than a fly


Apparently


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Could make a good sales slogan


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

That is a Great Shot!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I use them for killing flies too.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Until a couple of months ago, I had a piece of property in a very remote area on the north end of Vancouver Island. It was water access only ... no roads, no power, no running water, no phone ... I had the only private property on the tidal estuary of the Marble River ... surrounded by Nature Trust property and provincial wilderness park. Anyway, I built a house in there ... major job ... lots of sweat. I was often troubled by large horse flies and deer flies. It go so bad one summer, I actually made a trip out and into town to buy a box of rubber bands. I would cut a rubber band to make a long strip and used that to hunt the **** flies. After a few shots, I began to enjoy having those suckers around .... SPLAT! I never completely ran out of targets, but their frequency sure did go down!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I used to use rubber bands as a kid to kill flies too.


----------

